# OLL Training- For people who want to learn full OLL!



## cubingallday (Jan 14, 2014)

Basically this is just a new series that I'm starting called OLL training. I'm in the process of learning the other 50 OLLs so I decided that I would learn it with you guys. So if anyone else wants to learn OLL right now they can tune in every week for a new OLL training video. Week 1's algs are pretty simple. The level of difficulty for each alg will increase each week. Each week I will either do 5 or 10 new algs and this is the schedule for the weeks:

Week 1- 10 algs: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwAclJir9j0
Week 2- 10 algs: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i54EME-16ns
Week 3- 5 algs: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKpe0j8x1UM
Week 4- 5 algs
Week 5- 5 algs
Week 6- 5 algs
Week 7- 5 algs
Week 8- 5 algs
Week 1:
[youtubehd]YwAclJir9j0[/youtubehd]

I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 14, 2014)

This is an excellent idea!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 15, 2014)

This might be the kick I need to learn full OLL.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 15, 2014)

Awesome idea - unfortunately I know about 40-something random OLLs, and I bet the ones I don't know will be in week 7!!! Looking forward to the rest of the series.


----------



## cubingallday (Jan 25, 2014)

Week 2 is out, here is the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i54EME-16ns


----------



## aboeglin (Jan 25, 2014)

Just got finally satisfied with my PLL recognition and performance, I learned full PLL a good week ago, I'll definitely start learning a few OLL cases for dots, even though I try to use the sledgehammer as much as possible to orient last layer edges. But this is a really good motivation to get started with full OLL and finally have it done. Thanks for your videos man !


----------



## rj (Jan 25, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Awesome idea - unfortunately I know about 40-something random OLLs, and I bet the ones I don't know will be in week 7!!! Looking forward to the rest of the series.



My situation exactly. I know all the easier ones. 40 or so.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 25, 2014)

Add me to the ~40 group 
need to learn the big Ls, akwards and some dots I think


----------



## TDM (Jan 25, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> need to learn the big Ls, akwards and some dots I think


Dots are actually all very easy.

I only know ~30, but I don't intend to learn full OLL just yet. I'll wait until I have a sub-1 Ao5 on 4x4 or something. I'm planning on eventually staying with ZZ for 3x3, so I won't need it for that.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 25, 2014)

I have small Ls, awkward shapes, and an assortment of other single random OLLs to go!


----------



## TDM (Jan 25, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> I have small Ls, awkward shapes, and an assortment of other single random OLLs to go!


Of the six small Ls, four are easy: two are F double sexy F' and its mirror, one is [F (R U R' U') F] [f (R U R' U' R U R' U') f'], and one is [F (R U R' U') F'] [(R U R' U') (R' F R F')]. I haven't learned the other two.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 25, 2014)

36-ish olls, but week 2 gave me 4 more, so 40! (i watched week 2 a second ago but i dont have a cube around for me to practice on, so until tomorrow, 36.)


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 25, 2014)

TDM said:


> Of the six small Ls, four are easy: two are F double sexy F' and its mirror, one is [F (R U R' U') F] [f (R U R' U' R U R' U') f'], and one is [F (R U R' U') F'] [(R U R' U') (R' F R F')]. I haven't learned the other two.



The other two are pretty cool. 
They are R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R'. + inverse
Which can also be done using wide turns.

also thanks for teaching me those 2 Ls in about 4 seconds haha.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 26, 2014)

Lots of people on ~40, I wonder why that is?

I'm on ~40 too. I've learned all those cases for which doing 2-look takes >5 moves more than 1 look. The rest I'm not bothered about as I can bang out the 2-look with no pause just as quickly. I might learn them anyway when I get bored, but no rush.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 26, 2014)

I wanted to eliminate all cases that when 2 - looked gave me a T or L case, but that hasn't worked out yet. Damn you, big Ls!
I know one, r U r' R U R' U' r U' R', but I can't recognize it so I never use it.


----------



## TDM (Jan 26, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> The other two are pretty cool.
> They are R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R'. + inverse
> Which can also be done using wide turns.
> 
> also thanks for teaching me those 2 Ls in about 4 seconds haha.


Yeah, I learned them that fast too. They're both just F R U R' U' F' + an easy OLL.
I haven't yet learned the other two, but I know they can be done with just r and U moves. Your algs are awesome though. OH B'/F's ftw. I'll learn them eventually...


----------



## cubemaste r (Jan 26, 2014)

can you make a list of the oll's learned in each week?


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 26, 2014)

Two of the L cases can also be solved using a wide double antisune from the front or back 
r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r'
r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 26, 2014)

Having just counted, I realised that I know 36. It just seems like a waste of time to learn an OLL that will be, in the end, about half a second faster than my two look, especially since I know what my case for orienting corners is going to be. I really ought to learn some of the more annoying cases for two look though. I solve bar on top, bar in front and bar in the back with F (R U R' U') F' f (R U R' U') f' F (R U R' U') F' for god's sake.

The best OLL case ever is the one solved with l U' l2' U l2 U l2' U'. That feels so god damn good to perform, lots of stuff moving around and then BAM! oriented cube.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah, thats the L case solved with the F and B moves. I execute it like that though. you can also do an x' and an R U D alg, which I like.
The other two are easier now that I use FRURUF and sexysledge. You always put on the top left, F R U R' U' F', then solve the OLL.

I think my favorite OLL is R' U R2 D r' u r D' R2 U' R. I think there was a simpler one for that case, but I like this one a lot more.
I literally have no idea what is going on until the end.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 27, 2014)

I already know full OLL , but it was made really easy by a German OLL trainer from cubebanka.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 28, 2014)

TDM said:


> Of the six small Ls, four are easy: two are F double sexy F' and its mirror, one is [F (R U R' U') F] [f (R U R' U' R U R' U') f'], and one is [F (R U R' U') F'] [(R U R' U') (R' F R F')]. I haven't learned the other two.



Ooh, thanks... new goal for the week: learn small Ls!


----------



## kcl (Jan 29, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Lots of people on ~40, I wonder why that is?
> 
> I'm on ~40 too. I've learned all those cases for which doing 2-look takes >5 moves more than 1 look. The rest I'm not bothered about as I can bang out the 2-look with no pause just as quickly. I might learn them anyway when I get bored, but no rush.



Those are all the ones that don't suck. The rest are the ones we all hate lol


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Those are all the ones that don't suck. The rest are the ones we all hate lol


Yeah some of them just seem pretty pointless as 2-look is easier, and the 2nd look isn't really a look when you've learned what's coming.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 29, 2014)

I only did that for 4 or so OLL cases. 
I don't think there are a lot of "nasty" OLLs. Just ones that are moderate, and those that are super duper easy.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 29, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah some of them just seem pretty pointless as 2-look is easier, and the 2nd look isn't really a look when you've learned what's coming.



^this.

Some of my "2 look" OLLs are faster than 1-look, because they're basically one alg, composed of what began as a 2-look EO OLL, but now I know what CO OLL it will end up with, so I go straight into it. There's one of the C's that I don't know, but I know I can do 2-look EO then sune to solve. = 1 look. It's probably comparable length to the 1-look alg, and consists of only looking at the cube once... so I guess it's more a 2-stage alg than true 2-look OLL. Once the 2 stage alg flows nicely, it becomes a 1-stage alg and effectively just a less efficient 1-look OLL alg. 

I guess?!


----------



## kcl (Jan 29, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah some of them just seem pretty pointless as 2-look is easier, and the 2nd look isn't really a look when you've learned what's coming.



Essentially that's it. You just learn better algs lol. I used to two look what is now my favorite alg. It saves at least six moves iirc.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 29, 2014)

@Pip: Yeah exactly, and even though less efficient, it might be easier and faster 

(Not sure why it's a C though, both of those are easy...)


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 29, 2014)

The C that ends in a sune is a mind bogglingly fast and easy 8 move OLL thats super easy to learn.
R' U' (Sledge) U R.


----------



## kcl (Jan 29, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> The C that ends in a sune is a mind bogglingly fast and easy 8 move OLL thats super easy to learn.
> R' U' (Sledge) U R.



That's one of my favorites. Another is R' F Sexy F' U R. That's my favorite OLL atm.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 29, 2014)

The Z? I like that one. Its inverse is easy-peasy as well. 
R U2 R' U2 (Sledge) is a good one, but I like it because I found it myself. Even though its really obvious.
The 1/216 alg isn't bad as well, M U (Sexy) M2 U R U' r'.
Just hope you don't get an E perm after it.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 29, 2014)

Neat. I recently learned 1L OLL but I like some of your algs because they are from a different orientation than mine. I can avoid AUF with extra algs from different angles.


----------



## TDM (Jan 29, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> The 1/216 alg isn't bad as well, M U (Sexy) M2 U R U' r'.
> Just hope you don't get an E perm after it.


As that alg doesn't affect CP, you can see an E perm coming. I think something like CLLEF would be useful for this case... although it's unlikely you'd get it with just CFOP. It's even more unlikely when most people use (partial) edge control. But it's only two more algs, so it shouldn't be that much to learn...


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 30, 2014)

The E perm part was reference to the "evil" last layer case.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 30, 2014)

TDM said:


> Of the six small Ls, four are easy: two are F double sexy F' and its mirror, one is [F (R U R' U') F] [f (R U R' U' R U R' U') f'], and one is [F (R U R' U') F'] [(R U R' U') (R' F R F')]. I haven't learned the other two.



Pretty sure these are the other 2 cases. The F dblsexy F' and mirror I recognise as Pi/Bruno (small L with no bar of 3 yellow). The other 2 'sets' of small Ls have either a bar of 3 yellow and a dot on adjacent side, or a bar and a block of 2 yellow stickers on the adjacent side. The algs you gave are for the 3 & dot cases, and these are for the 3 & 2 cases:

OLL 50 - r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r' 
OLL 49 - r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r 






edit: embedded vid doesn't work for some reason, try this


----------



## cubingallday (Apr 8, 2014)

Week 3 Video is out! Sorry for being late, I was just very busy, but now that I'm on spring break, I will try to have more videos out.
Week 3: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKpe0j8x1UM


----------



## Cubeologist (Apr 8, 2014)

This is great. I'm late to the show here, but I love it.


----------

